# Arrow sling shot (bow)



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

After wandering around Youtube for a couple hours, I started seeing this "sling bow". A slingshot with an arrow rest. The slingshot collapses flat, and is VERY portable, it's silent, and appears you can become very accurate. There are videos of people using them on fish (with a reel of line attached), on small mammals, birds, and even bigger game like deer. 

These all used regular length arrows..some wood, some carbon...with broadhead or other hunting tip. Looked good for survival weapon, but I was thinking "carrying around 30" arrows, even just as dowels is gonna be a pain", and I started wondering if you couldn't use a bolt instead? 

I haven't done any testing on this, since it's brand new to me, although I have shot a slingshot. (pretty easy to use, compared to the old Y shaped branch thing I had as a kid) Anyone seen these in practice? or maybe used one?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6LxKfpAPYA[/ame]
I had to go see.
Seems he is planning something to work around that.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

that is pretty neat. How do you know how much to shorten the rubber bands? Is anyone going to try this? I wonder what the range is? 

As a Mom I wm a little concerned about the epoxy comming undone and making the bow release too quickly hitting something not intended.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I was in Wal Mart the other day and saw a big gruff bubba guy pick up a slingshot. I asked him if he was good at using it- he went from big gruff bubba to big, talkative knowledge guy who likes to shoot stuff to make them skip on the river surface behind his house. I asked him if he'd ever tried a sling ( yeah, like David and Goliath) . Like myself, he said he had and was surprised at how accurate they were. 
-scrt crk


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I was thinking "carrying around 30" arrows, even just as dowels is gonna be a pain", and I started wondering if you couldn't use a bolt instead


I don't think bolts would be any more convenient to carry than a longer arrow.
You just need a good quiver
The longer "power stroke" is more conducive to accuracy too.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I was thinking that you need to carry the 30" in a quiver, yes...but bolts could be in your pack. I'm not talking about when you go out hunting...but if you're on the move. Maybe just keeping a bag of the points and vanes (or feathers) in your pack...and then you can make your own once you need to hunt. 

New shooting range about to open on the Artificer Farm  Should be an interesting addition. Heh... surgical tubing, golf tees, wooden dowels, feathers...nothing to see here folks..move along.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Interesting. Might have to give it a closer look. Definately makes more sense than this contraption which converts a bow into a pellet gun...

http://www.airowgun.com/pellet.php


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

cowboy joe said:


> Interesting. Might have to give it a closer look. Definately makes more sense than this contraption which converts a bow into a pellet gun...
> 
> http://www.airowgun.com/pellet.php


geez. I think I'd just buy a pellet gun. Not sure what the advantage is? or is it just one of those "guy things"? (no offence)


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

That was wicked. SWEET!


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> geez. I think I'd just buy a pellet gun. Not sure what the advantage is? or is it just one of those "guy things"? (no offence)


Yep, have to agree about just buying a pellet gun at about half the price. Think someone had too much time on their hands.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I like that sling bow idea! Will have to see what I can do with that....

Kathleen


----------

